

Autodesk unveils Stingray game engine - ponytech
http://www.cgchannel.com/2015/03/autodesk-unveils-stingray-game-engine/

======
ponytech
After this week UE4 new pricing model and Unity 5 release, is this another
game engine in the competition ?

